# Looking at getting a new sawmill



## damato333 (Sep 8, 2017)

It's between Timberking and Woodmizer. I don't want to go smaller then a Timberking 1400 or Woodmizer Lt35. I don't want to go much above $20,000. I would like to hear good and bad from people who own one from either company. It seems like both companies stand behind their product after its sold. I'm having a tough time deciding between the two. Especially since I just noticed Woodmizer has an lt35 with hydraulic log loader, hydraulic log turner, hydraulic clamp and side supports. Basically the same price as a Timberking 1400 but the 1400 only has hydraulic forward/reverse and hydraulic up/down. Does the cantilever ever shake on the woodmizer? That cantilever worries me a little but Woodmizer is probably the most popular sawmill company. I guess they didn't get there by selling junk. I feel like I should just flip a coin cause I can't make a decision.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 9, 2017)

They're both good machines. If you want to save some money on a machine with all the features, I have a timberking B20 with all the bells and whistles that I'd like to sell. Log loader, turner, clamp, toe boards, set works, even has a chair to sit on . Be a bit of a road trip, though...


----------



## damato333 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> They're both good machines. If you want to save some money on a machine with all the features, I have a timberking B20 with all the bells and whistles that I'd like to sell. Log loader, turner, clamp, toe boards, set works, even has a chair to sit on . Be a bit of a road trip, though...


What state are you in?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 9, 2017)

damato333 said:


> What state are you in?




Wisconsin. The far side of it if you're coming from PA.


----------



## damato333 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Wisconsin. The far side of it if you're coming from PA.


You're right to far for me.


----------



## lacky (Sep 11, 2017)

Just curious, but why are those the final 2 choices? I also have been looking at mills and was leaning towards the Cook's brand. I know there are also more, just curious if you found negatives to the others?

Chris


----------



## damato333 (Sep 11, 2017)

lacky said:


> Just curious, but why are those the final 2 choices? I also have been looking at mills and was leaning towards the Cook's brand. I know there are also more, just curious if you found negatives to the others?
> 
> Chris


I liked cooks too. Maybe I'm drinking to much Timberking fruit punch. Timberking says the steel band wheels are good until they wear and you have to get them ground or replace them. Replacing or grinding are both going to cost quite a bit and be down for a week. I haven't looked into any other ones besides those three.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 11, 2017)

damato333 said:


> I liked cooks too. Maybe I'm drinking to much Timberking fruit punch. Timberking says the steel band wheels are good until they wear and you have to get them ground or replace them. Replacing or grinding are both going to cost quite a bit and be down for a week. I haven't looked into any other ones besides those three.




My timberking has steel wheels. When I spoke with Mike at timberking he told me that steel was better than wheels with rubber. They can be machined, but I don't think it'll need to happen for many hundreds of hours, and shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## damato333 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> My timberking has steel wheels. When I spoke with Mike at timberking he told me that steel was better than wheels with rubber. They can be machined, but I don't think it'll need to happen for many hundreds of hours, and shouldn't be too expensive.


What year is it?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 11, 2017)

damato333 said:


> What year is it?




2001 or 2002. I think you could get steel wheels or tires at that time. I called to ask about buying tires and Mike said it'd be a downgrade.


----------



## damato333 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> 2001 or 2002. I think you could get steel wheels or tires at that time. I called to ask about buying tires and Mike said it'd be a downgrade.


I think all the new Timberkings have urethane wheel belts


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 11, 2017)

LT35 Hydraulic isn't going to be $20k if you outfit it well. Closer to 30k.

The advertised price is about 21k i want to say, but it's the plain Jane model.

At a minimum get the debarker and hydraulic taper rollers.

Also having the stationary controls is really nice. The regular setup has the operator walking with the head rig in the sawdust pile.

The diesel is nice too. Much longer lifespan and lower fuel consumption.

Also consider getting setup to sharpen blades if there isn't anyone nearby that does it for a reasonable price.


----------



## damato333 (Sep 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> LT35 Hydraulic isn't going to be $20k if you outfit it well. Closer to 30k.
> 
> The advertised price is about 21k i want to say, but it's the plain Jane model.
> 
> ...


Yea I figured out it would be higher after I wrote it. As I look more at these mills, I start wanting every option. I'm probably going to end up with a Timberking 2500 or Woodmizer lt70 lol. There is no ****** way I'll ever be able to afford those.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 11, 2017)

damato333 said:


> Yea I figured out it would be higher after I wrote it. As I look more at these mills, I start wanting every option. I'm probably going to end up with a Timberking 2500 or Woodmizer lt70 lol. There is no ****** way I'll ever be able to afford those.



We run an LT40 Super Hydraulic at the shop. It has the Yanmar diesel, I want to say it's about 45hp.
The shop used to be the Woodmizer dealer for the state so were able to setup the mill exactly as wanted pretty easily.

As with most things, the more $$ and the better it is, and of course it's a what can I do with x $$. I wouldn't mind a big Multitek processor with 70" blade, but they are around $125k, where my much small Blockbuster was about $40k.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 16, 2017)

I've milled a many of these machines... And, I like many of the Woodmizer products BUT!

I keep reading that the last several years woodmizer mills have really went down hill, POOR quality control ect... (since the big sale)

I really don't think they are NOW the mill they use to be...and i'm not going to buy a product that's living on their reputation.

Plenty of good mills to choose from, you may want to look at a few more...

SR


----------



## damato333 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've milled a many of these machines... And, I like many of the Woodmizer products BUT!
> 
> I keep reading that the last several years woodmizer mills have really went down hill, POOR quality control ect... (since the big sale)
> 
> ...


Can you recommend a company that I should look at?


----------



## damato333 (Sep 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> LT35 Hydraulic isn't going to be $20k if you outfit it well. Closer to 30k.
> 
> The advertised price is about 21k i want to say, but it's the plain Jane model.
> 
> ...



The lt35 has a yanmar 24 hp diesel option for $4,200. Is it worth it? I know diesels have more torque. But will I notice a difference between a 25 hp gas. If the diesel was over 30 hp then I would definitely think it's worth it. For $4,200 more I hope I could tell a difference between the 2.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 16, 2017)

Well, Cooks was mentioned, they are a good mill...

For the money you are going to spend, if I was you, I'd be at the Paul Bunyan show in Oh. next month!

You will see most all the mills there and can saw on many of them. IF you aren't willing to take the time to do that, you are handicapping your self BIG TIME!

SR


----------



## damato333 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, Cooks was mentioned, they are a good mill...
> 
> For the money you are going to spend, if I was you, I'd be at the Paul Bunyan show in Oh. next month!
> 
> ...



I might go to that show. It would definitely help with decision making.


----------



## damato333 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, Cooks was mentioned, they are a good mill...
> 
> For the money you are going to spend, if I was you, I'd be at the Paul Bunyan show in Oh. next month!
> 
> ...


I like cooks. It seems like everyone uses band wheels get urethane belts. But cooks uses solid band wheels. Each company says their way is better. Who do I believe?


----------



## damato333 (Sep 16, 2017)

I like timberking a lot. But I saw this picture on their website and turned me off a little. This is the 1600. For what it costs I think it should be cleaner and more put together.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a Norwood Lumbermate... The band runs on a belt that drives the wheels... I bought it in 2003 and it's still on it's original belt and still cuts straight, flat lumber...

I milled beech logs today, here's a couple wide boards off one of the logs,







I can't find anything wrong with the way Norwood runs their bands and the wheels still look like new. SO, I have no idea what other mfg's are doing or why they run their wheels the way they do.

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 17, 2017)

damato333 said:


> The lt35 has a yanmar 24 hp diesel option for $4,200. Is it worth it? I know diesels have more torque. But will I notice a difference between a 25 hp gas. If the diesel was over 30 hp then I would definitely think it's worth it. For $4,200 more I hope I could tell a difference between the 2.



If you want "no crap" thoughts about it, shoot me your # and I can have my buddy call you when he has a chance.


I can't speak on how it will handle on the mill, but I debated it when I bought my firewood processor. (similar engine size) I chose to go with the diesel. I have a Kubota, but the Yanmar is darn near the same engine.

The Yanmar is a fuel miser vs a "big block" 2 cylinder will use more fuel. You can run off road diesel, so cheaper too. (Here right now it's about .70 a gal cheaper than gas)

The other thing to consider is longevity. The little Yanmar will likely do 10,000 hrs before needing a rebuild. I'd be surprised to see 1/4 of that on the gas engine.

And power. I'm running 3 pumps on my setup, the "books" say I should need about 15 more hp to be able to run them. I've had no trouble.

I suppose it will come down to how much are you going to use it. If it's just 100hrs a year, the engine will probably go forever.
The older processor we have has a 30hp Yanmar, it's got about 9000hrs on it, still running fine, starts fine at -30*. It should have died years ago really. It's been run out of oil twice (crank seal leaked), overheated, etc (don't hire idiots to run your stuff BTW!)


----------



## damato333 (Sep 17, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have a Norwood Lumbermate... The band runs on a belt that drives the wheels... I bought it in 2003 and it's still on it's original belt and still cuts straight, flat lumber...
> 
> I milled beech logs today, here's a couple wide boards off one of the logs,
> 
> ...


I had a Norwood mx34.


----------



## damato333 (Sep 17, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> If you want "no crap" thoughts about it, shoot me your # and I can have my buddy call you when he has a chance.
> 
> 
> I can't speak on how it will handle on the mill, but I debated it when I bought my firewood processor. (similar engine size) I chose to go with the diesel. I have a Kubota, but the Yanmar is darn near the same engine.
> ...


I think you convinced me to get the diesel. It comes down to money.


----------



## customcutter (Nov 4, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've milled a many of these machines... And, I like many of the Woodmizer products BUT!
> 
> I keep reading that the last several years woodmizer mills have really went down hill, POOR quality control ect... (since the big sale)
> 
> ...



SR, when was the "big sale", that you mentioned. I'm looking at some used Woodmizer's. Maybe they were made before the turnover.

I'm also interested in purchasing a portable mill. I've been looking for about a month now, and have narrowed it down to either a WM LT40 or the Cooks HD 3238. Personally I think I prefer the Cooks from what I've been able to see on the video's.

Is there anything like the Paul Bunyon event in the Southeast? I know WM had an event last weekend in Perry, Fl, and another one this weekend in north GA. But, I'd like to see more than one saw if possible. I guess I'll stop in and see the Cooks saw near Dothan when we visit the In-laws in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't know when the sale was, all I know is I'm seeing a LOT of complaints of "lower quality" of late...

The Paul Bunyan show was in southern Ohio, isn't THAT close to south east?? lol Last show in the southern states I know about was the Georgia show...

There were ton's of sawmills at the Paul Bunyan show!

SR


----------



## customcutter (Nov 4, 2017)

SR thanks for the quick reply. Do you know what the show in Georgia is called, where it is held, or when possibly. thanks again.

Ken

I just did a quick google search and there was a show in Moultree, Ga that the Norwood Dealers were at so that was probably it on October 17th. I was in Warner Robins the week after visiting my brother in law. Just missed it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 4, 2017)

Moultree was it... I've never went, but my friends tell me it's a big show like the Bunyan show... I'd like to see it some time!

SR


----------

